
Only 9% of jobs, not 47%, are at high risk of automation - martincmartin
http://www.economist.com/news/finance-and-economics/21699930-reasons-be-less-afraid-about-march-machines-im-afraid-i-cant-do
======
rskar
tldr; :"One widely cited paper by Carl Frey and Michael Osborne at Oxford
University found that as many as 47% of Americans work in jobs that will be
highly susceptible to automation over the next two decades. But a new working
paper by Melanie Arntz, Terry Gregory and Ulrich Zierahn of the Centre for
European Economic Research paints a slightly brighter picture. ... But the
newer study finds that three-quarters of those jobs involve some group work or
face-to-face interaction—tasks robot struggle with. Applying a similar
analysis to all jobs, they find that only 9%, not 47%, are at high risk of
automation. ... And finally, even if the 9% figure is closer to the truth,
that still threatens the livelihood of millions. For the poorest quarter of
the population, the proportion of jobs at risk rises to 26%, since more of
them work in the sort of routine jobs most susceptible to automation."

(Not sure, but I think this is) Their paper:
[https://www.advisorsandpartners.co.uk/wp-
content/uploads/201...](https://www.advisorsandpartners.co.uk/wp-
content/uploads/2016/03/The-Risk-of-Automation-for-Jobs-in-OECD-
Countries.pdf). Page 20 suggests that unless your "Income Percentile" is much
above 50%, then you're among the (more-or-less) 20% of jobs lost to
automation. Get above 75%, then you're sitting pretty.

